# Foaling Kits, what will be in your foaling kits come foaling season?



## cassie

Please create a list of what your foaling kits consist of.

Hopefully we can get a good list from all our breeders that will be able to help and new and starting out breeders, we might also be able to gain good information from what other people use.

Would love to see what everyone uses.

Thank you.


----------



## Eagle

towels

scissors

stump dipping solution

enema

Dental Floss (for tying off umbilical cord)

vet wrap

wormer for mum (ivermectin)

foal blanket

liquid soap

benamine

milk bottle and 60cc syringe

plastic gloves

baby wipes

clean plastic bag (incase placenta needs sending off)


----------



## weerunner

Nice job eagle, I think you covered most of everything that is in my kit except for hand santizer which I use if I have to go in to reposition. I'm not a fan of gloves as I can't figure out what I'm feeling with gloves on. Oh I also have a thermometer and stethoscope to use in case they are needed, but haven't used them yet (thankfully).

The camera and cellphone - programmed with my vets' number is in my pocket at all times during foaling season so not in my kit, but totally must haves.


----------



## Eagle

Oh gosh yes, LUBE is soooo important, how did I forget! Doh
For the syringe
Pull it apart so you have 2 pieces
Cut the end off (part that you would attach the needle to)
Then put it back together in the end you have just cut.
It is now ready to draw milk.
I used this method last year to milk Britt and it worked perfectly.

'"foal with no sucking reflex"'.


----------



## cassie

great ideas everyone, keep them coming


----------



## countrymini

String or peg for crimping stump if you need to


----------



## MeganH

What a great topic! Thank you for posting, Cassie!

The list is looking very good already!

I will add to the cellphone and vet number that I had a page of several numbers taped to the top of my foaling kit with numbers to THREE vets and a few others who I knew I could call if i needed advice fast. I wanted many options in case of an emergency and I didn't get an answer the first call.

a flashlight or two.

I also had a small, thin wooden rod cut at an angle at one end to use as a safer way to rip the bag then using scissors. You could also use a tongue depressor or popsicle stick cut to an angle and it would work the same. I did have to use this too because my filly's sac was so thick I couldn't rip it with my bare hands/fingernails.

I used a TON of towels too so be sure to have a nice clean pile of them- not just one or two.


----------



## Eagle

Megan I rang an Auntie or 2 (members) from this board when my dummy foal popped out.



The people here know better than most of my vets even though I have great vets and wouldn't be without them but they just don't have mini experince and there are so many things NOT to do with minis. Plus many vets won't give Benamine easily (I gave birth drug free and it sucks!) so why do my minis have to suffer.

Long live the Aunties here





Sorry I am off topic


----------



## MeganH

I agree, Renee! Our Aunties are amazing.


----------



## rubyviewminis

I think I overdo it. From this site I have maybe 3 plastic containers full lol. Thanks for the tip, I have small wood dowels and can cut the tip of one at an angle. But I also have EMT scissors. Blunt ended and will cut through anything, yet are not sharp. One thing I did not do that I needed last time was diagrams of dystocia corrections in plastic sleeves pinned in the stall on the wall out of reach of lips, and mine were still on the kitchen table. Will not forget now! I must say though that watching foaling videos day after day until the big event sure ingrains it into ones head when you don't have much experience. Then a lot of it becomes second nature. I read, read, read, my foaling book too.

My Banamine paste is a year old will it still be effective for Missy? Without asking I can pretty well say the vet will not dispense anymore without a very good reason and exam. And yes, many aunties to help.


----------



## Gone_Riding

I added 2 fleece mini blankies as it's so cold here...

THANK YOU for the lube tip! And that tip, and this tip, oh and that one too! So many to mention! This topic has been heaven sent!


----------



## SummerTime

How about a bucket for sitting your tired behind on when watching and waiting for the foal to nurse??


----------



## lexischase

rubyviewminis said:


> I think I overdo it. From this site I have maybe 3 plastic containers full lol. Thanks for the tip, I have small wood dowels and can cut the tip of one at an angle. But I also have EMT scissors. Blunt ended and will cut through anything, yet are not sharp. One thing I did not do that I needed last time was diagrams of dystocia corrections in plastic sleeves pinned in the stall on the wall out of reach of lips, and mine were still on the kitchen table. Will not forget now! I must say though that watching foaling videos day after day until the big event sure ingrains it into ones head when you don't have much experience. Then a lot of it becomes second nature. I read, read, read, my foaling book too.
> 
> My Banamine paste is a year old will it still be effective for Missy? Without asking I can pretty well say the vet will not dispense anymore without a very good reason and exam. And yes, many aunties to help.


Where did you get your diagrams of dystocia corrections??


----------



## rubyviewminis

I printed some tips from my little book and enlarged them, then slipped them into plastic covers. Too anal? Now if I can just find them again!

I also had these from this site http://iamranch.com/minidystocianotes.htm  After looking at this again, I realized that in my spare time I was doing exactly the same thing. If I write something I never forget it. But these ladies did the work already so this would be wonderful for anyone nervous or new to foaling. They have sooooo much information. I have read my books and watched the videos again to remember as much as possible, but I think these ladies should be commended for their work and articles posted to help others. I hope any who need it will see this post.


----------



## cassie

I know this is the foaling kit thread and for before the foal is born but I wanted to add on here somewhere a caution to everyone who have foals already or are due...

*PLEASE make sure you do not leave a foal with a halter on.*.. my friend had a horrible experience a few weeks ago, her absoloutly stunning weanling colt (full size horse) she had a halter on him and turned him out into the paddock.

She went to work came back in the afternoon, he had got his halter caught on the fence and hung himself





it was too late by the time she found him and he passed away. I know how much we all love our horses and our foals, please don't leave halters on your babies... I know there will be some Aunties here who will agree with me on this, it's just too risky!


----------



## Eagle

Absolutely Cassie NEVER LEAVE HALTERS ON ANY HORSE UNATTENDED!

you can buy special "quick release" halters for horses that are hard to catch like Mary has on Toffee,


----------



## Gone_Riding

I had never thought about something like that happening!


----------



## cassie

oh yes definitley take halter off mumma as well... if you have seen any young foals jumping all over their mummas playing shows that they love to mess around, one little hoof in that halter...





glad you girls were ok with me posting that on here I wasn't sure where to put it and thought it should be something everyone knows about





I'm glad its helpful to you viola, its very scary


----------



## Miniv

Someone asked earlier if their Banamine was still good, being a year old.........

Yes. It's still okay. Our vet told us that meds are still good for at least a year beyond the expiration date. After that it slowly diminishes in potency.

As for the foal kit list.....I can't remember if string was on it....to tie off the umbilical cord -- for that occasional situation when the placenta comes out

immediately after the foal. (Dental Floss works great for this.) We also keep a CLEAN old bed sheet available to tuck under the mare's butt for the foal

to land on. It soaks up a lot of the fluids and makes clean-up easier. Once the foal is born and the umbilical cord broken, we move the foal off the sheet

onto the hay bedding and I pull out the soiled sheet.


----------



## Joanne

I have used this on mares for their foals three times this year alone. Clearly a lifesaver and you cannot wait for it to arrive in the mail. Buy it now so you have it when you need it.

http://udderlyez.com/mare_milkers.php

-


----------



## piperteriann

Eagle said:


> towels
> 
> scissors
> 
> stump dipping solution
> 
> enema
> 
> Dental Floss (for tying off umbilical cord)
> 
> vet wrap
> 
> wormer for mum (ivermectin)
> 
> foal blanket
> 
> liquid soap
> 
> benamine
> 
> milk bottle and 60cc syringe
> 
> plastic gloves
> 
> baby wipes
> 
> clean plastic bag (incase placenta needs sending off)


----------



## Roselle

Eagle said:


> Oh gosh yes, LUBE is soooo important, how did I forget! Doh
> For the syringe
> Pull it apart so you have 2 pieces
> Cut the end off (part that you would attach the needle to)
> Then put it back together in the end you have just cut.
> It is now ready to draw milk.
> I used this method last year to milk Britt and it worked perfectly.
> 
> '"foal with no sucking reflex"'.


What size syringe would you recommend?


----------



## Taz

60cc I've had to use it twice now and it works great.


----------

